# Old Nebraska Wolf



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob sent me a bunch of old time pictures a few years back that I really liked, so I held onto them. Here is one that I thought was interesting because of the writing at the foot of the photo:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thousands of dollars back then? Destructive little buggers. I like that- "a good nights work." Wish we could all go "do some work."


----------

